# VK | Octocotton Giveaway!



## Stroodlepuff (2/8/18)

​Octocotton, the new kid on the block. Pure wicking pleasure for tanks and drippers Octocotton has the cleanest flavour you will ever taste.The Octopus is the genius of the ocean world and just like this cotton can use their brains to sort out any problem - the problem here being slow wicking and that awful cotton taste. Octocotton wicks fast and has no cotton taste right off the bat this means that just like a real octopus this cotton is flexible and works with any build and any flavour. All you get is tenticles of crisp, clean cotton to make your vaping experience pleasureable!

Specs:


10 Grams net weight
10 Strips per a bag
Features:

Zero Cotton Taste
Suitable for RBA/RTA/RDA/RDTA
Pure Organic Cotton Fiber
Large fibers designed for sub-ohm use
Pharma Grade
Zero Bleach
No actual octopuses were harmed in the making of this cotton

We have decided to do an old fashioned giveaway and give a free bag of Octocotton and a VK Prime liquid of your choice in your preferred nicotine strength to the first 30 people who X1 on this post *(admins and mods included, cuz lets be honest they never get to enter anything)*

Ready...set...go!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## Rebel (2/8/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Humbolt (2/8/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (2/8/18)

Sooooo taking advantage of this!

X1!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## KarlDP (2/8/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie (2/8/18)

X1!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (2/8/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn (2/8/18)

X1

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rascals003 (2/8/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (2/8/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (2/8/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SMOK (2/8/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Patrick (2/8/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius Combrink (2/8/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Halfdaft (2/8/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sideshowruki (2/8/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (2/8/18)

X 1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RynoP (2/8/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dimi (2/8/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (2/8/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (2/8/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (2/8/18)

x1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (2/8/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaun2707 (2/8/18)

X1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (2/8/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (2/8/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Va-poor (2/8/18)

X1

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/8/18)

Only 3 spots left!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Steyn777 (2/8/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/8/18)

2 spots left

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shakez (2/8/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (2/8/18)

x1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (2/8/18)

x1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (2/8/18)

X1?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (2/8/18)

Dietz said:


> X1?


Dammit!!! ive been on the forum all day and only saw this NOW!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/8/18)

Now closed! There were 2 extra entries there and I am feeling generous so everyone up until Dietz gets it!

Please PM me with your VK Prime flavour choice, preferred nic strength and shipping address

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 14


----------



## Dietz (2/8/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Now closed! There were 2 extra entries there and I am feeling generous so everyone up until Dietz gets it!
> 
> Please PM me with your VK Prime flavour choice, preferred nic strength and shipping address


Whooohoooo!!

Thank Yoooo @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rascals003 (2/8/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Now closed! There were 2 extra entries there and I am feeling generous so everyone up until Dietz gets it!
> 
> Please PM me with your VK Prime flavour choice, preferred nic strength and shipping address



THANK YOU @Stroodlepuff !!! Could you please post a link to the juices?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/8/18)

Rascals003 said:


> THANK YOU @Stroodlepuff !!! Could you please post a link to the juices?




https://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/south-african-e-liquids/vk-prime.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (2/8/18)

Rascals003 said:


> THANK YOU @Stroodlepuff !!! Could you please post a link to the juices?



https://www.vapeking.co.za/?subcats...ecurity_hash=0e18359f0ac823662c79bd75321dcf62

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/18)

Rascals003 said:


> THANK YOU @Stroodlepuff !!! Could you please post a link to the juices?



https://www.vapeking.co.za/?subcats...ecurity_hash=b70d1623505f8fbb18361735c1de5559

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (2/8/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vk-vk-prime-launch.t50101/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> https://www.vapeking.co.za/?subcats...ecurity_hash=b70d1623505f8fbb18361735c1de5559



Why is there a security hash in your url, Rob?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Why is there a security hash in your url, Rob?



Dunno... just did a search for VK Prime and that's the result I got.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/8/18)

These will all be shipping tomorrow - the courier has already left for today  Enjoy guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 3


----------



## StompieZA (2/8/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> These will all be shipping tomorrow - the courier has already left for today  Enjoy guys



Thank you for the cool competition @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/8/18)

Thank you so much, @Stroodlepuff for the opportunity to join in the giveaway

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (2/8/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (2/8/18)

@Stroodlepuff is this a locally manufactured product or imported?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (2/8/18)

Thank you @Stroodlepuff for the competition. Great one!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (2/8/18)

daniel craig said:


> @Stroodlepuff is this a locally manufactured product or imported?



Its their own brand

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (2/8/18)

thanks @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (2/8/18)

APPRECIATE IT @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (2/8/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Thank you @Stroodlepuff for the competition. Great one!


Bro, it's a giveaway - not a comp.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (2/8/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bulldog (2/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Bro, it's a giveaway - not a comp.


Fastest finger first competition 
Thank you @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Jengz (2/8/18)

X1 aaaaahahahahahahahahaha damn you work!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Room Fogger (2/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Bro, it's a giveaway - not a comp.


Giveaway, competition, tomato , tomato, I’m smiling because I got a freebie. Allways nice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/8/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Giveaway, competition, tomato , tomato, I’m smiling because I got a freebie. Allways nice.


Potato, putayto...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/8/18)

X1
am I too late ?? No internet access in new house .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KarlDP (3/8/18)

Thank you for the awesome giveaway @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## morras (3/8/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------

